# Problem mit Raijintek Orcus AIO



## eupho (3. Dezember 2018)

Hi Leute,

mein momentanes Problem ist das in dem AGB Block der orcus, die auf dem Cu sitzt, das Rädchen für den Fluss manchmal einfach stehen bleibt. Und ich dann gegen den Block klopfen muss damit siichs wieder dreht.
Man muss dazu sagen vorher hatte ich das nie, erst seit ich meine GTX 1060 gegen eine Vega 64 getauscht habe. Es tritt auch meist erst nach ein paar stunden auf. 

vllt kann mir ja hier einer einen Rat geben



SYS:
2600x
16gb RAM
2x SSD
Phanteks daisy chain
Aio+ 2 lüfter
3x Gehäuselüfter
Vega 64 nitro+
Corsair 650m (multirail)


ich sag schon einmal Danke


----------



## onelli (1. Februar 2019)

Hi, also bei lag es an zu wenig Kühlflüssigkeit, nachdem ich das System aufgefüllt habe, dreht es sich wieder richtig. MFG onelli


----------



## xtremtrek (3. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe die Orcus RBW und alles dreht sich, aber ich kriege die Beleuchtung vom Kopf nicht hin. Wo muss ich das dünne dreiaderige Kabel am Asus x470f gaming anschliessen?

Danke


----------



## SHRDD (5. April 2019)

Hi ich hab mir ebenfalls eine Raijintek Orcus gekauft.
Jedoch habe ich das Problem das sich die "Turbine" auf dem CPU Lüfter nicht dreht.
 Kann mir bitte jemand weiter helfen?

Lüfter sowie CPU Kühler Leuchten alle synchron mit meinem Mainboard das passt soweit.
Lüfter drehen sich alle.
Die Pumpe läuft ebenfalls (zumindest höre ich sie)
Am Molex Stecker liegen 12V an die vom Netzteil kommen.
Wie gesagt eigentlich läuft alles nur der CPU Kühler tut nix und somit steigt die Temp. der CPU sehr schnell auf 90 Grad und mehr und ich muss schnell herunterfahren.

Lg SHRDD


----------



## Nacer (6. April 2019)

@eupho. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe dient die "Turbine" als Indikator ob die Flüssigkeit in Bewegung ist. Ggf zuviel Luft im AGB? Läuft die Pumpe auf 12V oder ist sie gedrosselt? Evtl. ist das Rädchen nicht mehr so leicht gängig wie zu Anfang,liegt vielleicht daran das sie sich mit Zusätzen aus der Kühlflüssigkeit verklebt hat.

@SHRDD liegt evtl ein Montage fehler vor? Pumpenkopf liegt nicht richtig auf der CPU auf. Luft im system. Da die Pumpe ja extern, unterm Radiator sitzt, müsstest du dur h berühren der Pumpeneinheit feststellen können ob diese arbeitet. Wenn du sie jedoch eindeutig hörst, ist das ein Indiz dafür das sie Luft ansaugt.
Sollte das der Fall sein heißt es nochmal ausbauen und zusehen das die Luft in den AGB geht. " AGB hoch, Radiator runter hängend drehen und schwenken.


----------



## SHRDD (6. April 2019)

Vielen Dank mit den Tipp der zweite wars
Hab den CPU Kühler nochmal abgeschraubt 1min. Lang geschüttelt dann Füllschraube aufgeschraubt und siehe da aufeinander könnte ich mich etwas nachfüllen.
(Beim auspacken hab ich ebenfalls nachgesehen da war es bis zum Rand  voll.

Jetzt läuft alles und die CPU Temp bleibt konstant im IDLE.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!!!


----------



## Nacer (6. April 2019)

Gerne.


----------



## Windjammer (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo PCGH Community,
ich nutze mal diesen Thread, um meine Frage zur Orcus RBW zu stellen.
Eins vorweg: Ich bin in Sachen PC Bau Anfänger! Ich habe vor mir im Sommer meinen ersten PC selber zu bauen. Ein paar Sachen liegen schon bei mir rum, unter anderem meine AIO – die Orcus RBW von Rajintek.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie ich den Control Hub mit Strom versorge bzw. was für Anschlüsse ich benutzen muss. Scheinbar ist dies eine lächerliche Frage, da diese weder im Handbuch, noch im Installationsvideo beantwortet wird. 
Über Youtube und Google habe ich zumindest rausgefunden, dass dies über einen Molex Stecker funktioniert. Also bei den Kabeln nachgeschaut und tatsächlich den passenden Stecker gefunden! Soweit so gut. 
Am Control Hub befindet sich aber, wie soll ich sagen, ein Doppelstecker. Ich kann also nochmal ein Kabel anschließen, siehe Foto.
Was brauch ich da? Was soll ich machen? Muss ich da überhaupt was anstecken?
Für Input wäre ich sehr dankbar. Der Support von Rajintek meldet sich leider nicht, kann aber auch sein, dass die Antwort vom t-online Spamfilter ins Nirvana geschickt wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nacer (10. Mai 2019)

Dieser dient als zwischenstecker.. So musst du zb kein molex Stecker vergeuden.. Könntes zb an den Stromanschluß deiner 3,5Zoll Festplatte mit anschließen und von dort den Strom beziehen.


----------



## Windjammer (10. Mai 2019)

Hey, super vielen Dank @Nacer !!


----------



## MeisterMaZu (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich ziehe diesen Thread einfach nochmal raus, weil ich mir jetzt eine Raijintek Orcus 360 gebraucht gekauft habe und dazu zwei Fragen habe. 
Erstmal meine Hardware:

Mainboard: 
GIGABYTE AORUS B550 Elite v2

CPU:
AMD Ryzen 5 5600X

RAM:
16 Patriot Viper Steel

AIO WaKü:
Raijintek Orcus 360

Gehäuse:
Lian Li O11Dynamic

zu den Fragen:

1.  Funktioniert der Controller der Orcus nicht an den Mainboard LED-Headern, oder mache ich etwas falsch?
Ich habe den an den 3-Pin Header angeschlossen und alles blieb dunkel. Dann habe ich ihn an den 4-Pin Header angeschlossen und es blieb auch alles dunkel. 
Mit der beigefügten Remote geht es. Also zumindest leuchtet es. 😅

Nun zu 2.:
Ist es normal, dass die LED von WaKü-Kopf, wenn die Farbe Rot eingestellt ist, blinkt und nicht konstant leuchtet? Bei allen anderen Farben leuchtet der Kopf konstant.

schon einmal danke für eure Hilfe.
VG

MeisterMaZu


----------

